# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  cần giúp đỡ

## phanluan

Mình mới tự ráp cnc mini giờ muốn khắc cái bài vị để thờ. anh em nào có mẫu bài vị cho mình xinh với. cám ơn rất nhiều ạ

----------

